# dyndns.org und webserver usw...



## phil 2 day (4. Mai 2002)

hi leute!

ich fasse mich ausnahmsweise mal kurz.


mein ziel ist die einrichtung eines webservers AUF MEINEM EIGENEN RECHNER (hab' dsl... das reicht fürs erste), auf dem ich meine site hosten kann.

ich habe mich bei dyndns.org registriert.
auf meinem rechner habe ich ein funktionierendes wamp installiert.

wenn ich meine dyndns - url im ie eingebe, erscheint die index.php aus d:/v6... so wie es sein soll... bei nem kumpel von mir, den ich gebeten habe das auszuprobieren, ist nichts passiert.
bei aol kann weder ich noch jemand anders darauf zugreifen.

wie kann ich mein ziel erreichen? wie muss ich die conf editieren? und was braucht ihr noch für hinweise, damit ihr mir helfen könnt? ich bin noch n ziemlicher anfänger was webserver, ports, virtual servers und router und wie das ganze zeugs noch heißt, wasses noch alles gibt, betrifft...

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja auch eine tutorial-seite mit diesem thema schreiben oder sowas.

danke schon mal,  >>   phil


----------



## Sibbe2k (4. Mai 2002)

ist zwar eine nette idee die du hast, deine site selber zu hosten, wir in der Praxis aber kaum funktionieren, dann damit die user immer eine gute performance haben, musst du deine Leitung dann immer freihalten und selbst dann wird es schnell langsam wenn du mehrere Hits auf einmal hast.

Aber zu deinem Problem, versuchs am besten gleich mal mit dem Apache Webserver der ist zwar am anfang kompliziert aber wenn er läuft dann läuft er...


----------



## phil 2 day (4. Mai 2002)

hmmm also n apache server habe ich bereits installiert. der funktioniert auch, aber wie kann ich von außerhalb darauf zugreifen? es ist auch nur eine private site die nicht sonderlich viel traffic hat, von daher ist das nicht das problem...


----------



## Sibbe2k (4. Mai 2002)

naja du hast die seite (index.htm, .php, oder so) ja sicher in einem verzeichnis in \htdocs\, z.B. C:\apache\htdocs\test\index.htm also kommst du da mit: http://DYNODNS/test/ drauf. falls er dir statt einer php datei nur source anzeigt oder nen datei listening, musst du in der httpd.conf unter directory index noch .php hinzufügen.


----------



## phil 2 day (4. Mai 2002)

mein root-verzeichnis ist d:\v6 (der server ist auf c: installiert, falls das von relevanz ist).

MUSS das denn der ordner htdocs sein, indem sich die dokumente befinden? index.php wird ja auch aus d:\v6 aufgerufen, wenn ich http://localhost eingebe... wie kann ich erreichen, dass index.php von d:\v6 aufgerufen wird?

theoretisch sollte doch http://dynodns/v6 funktionieren, so wie ich das sehe. tut es aber nicht. was nun?


----------



## Sibbe2k (4. Mai 2002)

\htdocs\ is halt das root dir, macht ja auch eigentlich keine umstände v6 einfach mal zu kopieren. 
aber wenn du es unbedingt da liegen lassen willst musst du den Pfad vom server root dir von C:\apache\htdocs\ (oder was da steht) in D:\v6\ ändern und dann müsste es gehen. aber bedenke das du nach jeder änderung an der httpd.conf den server neustarten musst, da er das sonst nicht übernimmt.


----------



## phil 2 day (4. Mai 2002)

das mit dem root-dir läuft doch alles! wenn ich http://localhost eingebe, und index.php aufgerufen wird, dann ist doch ganz offensichtlich, das ich auch d:/v6 als root in httpd.conf angegeben habe, oder nicht? alles schon passiert!

ich möchte doch nur erreichen, dass index.php aufgerufen wird, wenn ich meine dyndns-url aufrufe.

lokal, also bei http://localhost, da funktioniert das!! der server sucht sich index.php aus d:/v6. aber wie kann ich erreichen, dass bei bei eingabe von http://meinname.dnsalias.com meine index.php aus d:/v6 aufgerufen wird??


----------



## Woddi (4. Mai 2002)

Da gibts eigentlich einige Möglichkeiten...

1. Listen
Alles andere, als _Listen 80_ ist meines Erachtens falsch, wenn du auch von ausserhalb zugreifen willst. Könnte zum Beispiel sein, dass du dort 127.0.0.1 stehen hast, dann kann man in der Tat nur vom Localhost auf den Server zugreifen.

2. <Directory "d:/v6">
Hier steht, wer denn auf deine Dokumente dort zugreifen darf. _Allow from all_ wäre in dem Block sicherlich sinnvoll, wenn es denn ein öffentlicher Server sein soll.

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein, gibt aber bestimmt noch andere Sachen, die falsch eingestellt werden können.


----------



## phil 2 day (4. Mai 2002)

hmmm- also vom internet explorer aus funktioniert es jetzt - wenn ich also http://mein-name.dnsalias.com aufrufe. hast du ne ahnung, warum das nicht geht, wenn ich es im aol-browser aufrufe? woran das liegen könnte?

thnx >> phil


----------



## Tommy (5. Mai 2002)

Also, erstmal scheint dein Apache ja richtig eingerichtet zu sein, er läuft ja.

1. Hast du dnsalias.com immer mit deiner aktuellen IP gefüttert ?
2. Sitzt du vielleicht hinter einem Router ?
3. Sitzt dein Freund hinter einem Router ( vermutlich nicht, AOL  )


----------



## phil 2 day (5. Mai 2002)

1. jaja, der apache funktioniert, das war nicht das schwierigste...
2. was ist das eigentlich, ein router? ich hör' das überall und frage mich ja datt is doch irjendwie, näh? ähh.. ja. und daher habe ich auch keine ahnung ob ich dahinter sitze ;-)
3. wenn ich im internet explorer http:// ..bla.. .dnsalias.com eingebe, erscheint meine site. gebe ich bei aol diese url ein passiert genau das gleiche was passiert, wenn ich meine ip, die ich durch ipconf irgendwie weiß, eingebe: gar nix.

es ist aber noch hinzuzufügen, dass, wenn ich den apache laufen lasse, aol ziemlich lange braucht bis "site does not respond", oder wie der schund heißt, kommt. habe ich apache nicht laufen, kommt diese meldung ziemlich schnell. also scheint er ja durchaus irgendwas auf meinem rechner zu machen...

bitte um rat? thanx >> phil


----------



## Chaser (5. Mai 2002)

zu 2.

sagt dir switch was oder hub? 
switches und habs benützt man halt in netzwerken um merhrere comps zu verbinden

ein route rmacht das auch, nur, dass er die inet veribndung (z.b dsl) auf alle comps aufteilen kann


----------



## dahead (23. Mai 2002)

*dyndns*

naja, euer thread ist ja mtw. schon recht alt. trotzdem möchte ich noch was sagen/wissen/fragen...

1. dyndns.org (was ich pers. empfehlen würde, dein dnsalias.com geht natürlich auch) muss, wie Tommy schon sagte, immer mit der richtigen ip versorgt werden (siehe dyndns.org -> clients. ein guter ist beispielsweise DeeEnEs). dieser client schickt die online ip (nicht die lan ip!) an dyndns, damit dyndns weiss, welche ip hinter welchem namen steckt...

2. dyndns wandelt dann die ip in einen namen um, z.b. dahead.dyndns.org. 

3. ein webserver sollte auf (meinem/deinem) pc laufen, zb. apache, samber oder der windows interne (nicht sehr empfehlenswert...). ohne den geht es nicht! (alle dateien, die online sein sollen, dann in den ordner <apache dir>\htdocs kopieren. apache server starten.

4. nun sollten, sobald ich online bin, andere benutzer auf die obige url zugreifen können.

(falls da was nicht stimmt, einfach sagen!)

dummerweise habe ich jetzt folgendes problem:

-ich habe 1-3 erfolgreich absolviert, allerdings komme ich nicht auf meine seite (dahead.dyndns.org). soweit ich mich erinnere, ging es sogar mal, d.h. der punkt mit dem forwarding (/hub) fällt mal flach.

falls mir jmd. weiterhelfen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar!

@phil: wie hast du das denn jetzt egtl. hingekriegt? also das problem mit aol ist ja wohl weniger schlimm (del aol /s).

für dumme kommentare meinerseits entschuldige ich mich schonmal vorweg.

danke.


----------



## phil 2 day (23. Mai 2002)

*hmm-m*

@ dahead

>>@phil: wie hast du das denn jetzt egtl. hingekriegt? also das >>problem mit aol ist ja wohl weniger schlimm (del aol /s). 

gar nicht hingekriegt, sondern erstmal verdrängt, nachdem ich meine 4 schulfreien tage dafür geopfert habe... *g* ähh ja. habe aber herausgefunden, dass man bei win xp pro automatisch hinter ner firewall sitzt - wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe - und dachte daran liegt das... dann is bei aol ein proxy eingebaut... und da ich nicht so die ahnung von dem ganzen zeug hab' (WILL'S LERNEN...) hab' ichs erstmal sein lassen.

den punkten 1-3 stimme ich zu...

- dnsalias ist ne subdomain von dyndns.org glaube ich -> da hab' ich mich auf zu Mindest registriert...
- deeEnEs hab ich auch, funktioniert soweit
- apache läuft auf meinem rechner. zwar nicht mit standart-root (htdocs), aber er funktioniert ja auch lokal, am verzeichnes kann's daher wohl kaum liegen ;-)

>>soweit ich mich erinnere, ging es sogar mal, d.h. der punkt mit dem >>forwarding (/hub) fällt mal flach. 
- was zum geier heißt 'n das schon wieder?!

was ist denn dieses del aol /s? - das ist vielleicht für mich der entscheidende hinweis?

wünschte wirklich ich könnte dir weiterhelfen - habe aber immer noch das gleiche problem. datt kriegen wa schon irgendwie hin... *motivier*

so far >>> phil


----------



## dahead (23. Mai 2002)

*ähem*

"del aol /s" sollte egtl. eher als verarschung gegenüber aol gemeint sein.

del = delete
aol = dirctory
/s  = alles

=> aol komplett löschen.

doch! lass es lieber bleiben, da (s.o.) nur verarschung.

den folgenden satz von dir verstehe ich nicht so ganz:
"- was zum geier heißt 'n das schon wieder?! "

bei MIR ging mal mein webserver online (auch für außenstehen), doch jetzt geht er nicht mehr. problem ist mir unbekannt.
(ich habe bisher 2 URLAUBSTAGE dafür geopfert...)

falls du noch irgendwelche fragen hast, kannst du ja nochmal was schreiben, ich hoffe ich kann dir einigermaßen helfen...


----------



## Bubblez (26. November 2003)

*Port forwarding mit xampp und FTP*

hallo zusammen

ich hab vollgendes:

xampp installed 
apache höhrt auf port 80 ab

directupdate mit einer dyndns dns addy ist auch in ordnung 

nun hab ich nochn router und win2k.
in der NAT hab ich eingestellt das er port 80 bis 82 an meine interne IP 192.168.1.33 weiterleiten soll. nun wenn ich eingebe:
bb21.dyndns.org:80 dann kommt immer der dialog des routers zum einloggen. ich will aber direkt weitergeleitet werden.
die NAT ist auf SUA gestellt, nebenbei was heisst SUA ?

beim FTP server auf port 21 (ftp://un:pw@bb21.dyndns.org:21)  das immer, aber beim apache nicht ?, warum ?


----------

